# bags of people?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Recently someone was talking about buys bags of people cheap on ebay..
(somehow that sounds just wrong... :freak
Anyone have any links?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here ya go!

http://stores.ebay.com/everydaygoodz_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

I have ordered from them and was thrilled with the service and items.

When I need more, I will deal with these people again! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have ordered from these guys too..Trees and street lights.. For the people, the closest thing will be the 1:75 scale. :thumbsup: The 1:50 is too big at 1 1/2", and the 1:87 will look way too small. The 6 volt street lights really need a 6 volt 1 or 2 amp transformer to function correctly. I wish they had the 12 volt lights when I bought them. I did notice one thing after ordering from these guys, though.. I found myself getting all kinds of spam for "enlargement miracles"  after buying from them.. 

Uther....no enlargement required.....Joe


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I have ordered from these guys too..Trees and street lights.. For the people, the closest thing will be the 1:75 scale. :thumbsup: The 1:50 is too big at 1 1/2", and the 1:87 will look way too small. The 6 volt street lights really need a 6 volt 1 or 2 amp transformer to function correctly. I wish they had the 12 volt lights when I bought them. I did notice one thing after ordering from these guys, though.. I found myself getting all kinds of spam for "enlargement miracles"  after buying from them..
> 
> Uther....no enlargement required.....Joe


SIZE DOESNT MATTER, IF YOUR JOHN HOLMES!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

noddaz said:


> Recently someone was talking about buys bags of people cheap on ebay..
> (somehow that sounds just wrong... :freak
> Anyone have any links?


BAGS OF PEOPLE......YUM......can you say "Soilent Green"??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it like Ramen?

Do they come with a flavor packet?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> SIZE DOESNT MATTER, IF YOUR JOHN HOLMES!


Cuz you're dead 

I knew someone would beat me to the Soylent Green connection.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Is it like Ramen?
> 
> Do they come with a flavor packet?


Yes, it's the same stuff you put in Coors Light to give it flavor.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Less great..tastes filling...*

Well this explains why my Coors Light was so tasteless...  Where can I get me some of these "Flavor" packets??? No rush.... I'm drinking even worse this week..Busch Light.. $4.00 cheaper for a 30 pack... :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

win43 said:


> BAGS OF PEOPLE......YUM......can you say "Soilent Green"??


yeah, that's exactly what i thought too...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The only drawback is the pastal colors. The 1/75th look good

Check out the photos here

http://www.vabeachho.com/08MustangMadness/Race


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do they have pit crews in 1:75th?

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

No, Rich, they just have 8 t 10 pastel civilian looking folks. Rogers post and linked pictures show that they do a good job of populating a circuit. Here are some past discussions about figures and related stuff:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=211224

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217174

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222485

The second thread has a comparison of the 1:75 figures to other commonly used types. Yes, I am such a slot-tard that I had book marked these threads for future use with my vaportrack and vaporgarage.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Fujimi and Hasegawa both used to make 1/72 scale military figures that could easily be posed in civilian stances. They came in kit form with the arms, torso's and legs seperate so you could glue them together in different poses. Some of the pilot figues also make great driver figures is you remove the oxygen mask hoses. I recently bought a USAF crew set that had about a dozen figures AND a 1/72nd scale panel van that could find it's way on a T-Jet chassis for about a dozen bucks delivered.










http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hsg/hsg35007.htm


...can someone say "ice cream truck"?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Front row, third from the right.

Dont ask dont tell.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Front row, third from the right.
> 
> Dont ask dont tell.


LOL!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Front row, third from the right.
> 
> Dont ask dont tell.


...................................


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like pink suit material when his discharge papers come through...


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

LMAO.. 
He hasn't recovered from his physical at the Induction center.. something about "spread your cheeks"... ???


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hummm....need to talk to that guy then, he's installing shocks on one of my race cars in the shop right now.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Front row, third from the right.
> 
> Dont ask dont tell.



haahahahahhahahaahahhahahaha you just made my day Bill...RALMAO


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Lmao...tears!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

When Pete posted up the cool figures set I was checking it out and thinking to myself "Wow, thats a darn cool figures set!"

So I'm checking out what everyone is doing ensuring that they arent a city crew on the taxpayers dime. You know....two guys workin' and twelve to analize it. (In fact it turned out to be quite the opposite.)

Then I happened upon "Cornholio"! Needless to say I pulled an "ab" as I burst out hysterically thinking that he must be the new guy on the crew.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Then I happened upon "Cornholio"! Needless to say I pulled an "ab" as I burst out hysterically thinking that he must be the new guy on the crew.


LMAO AGAIN! :lol:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Out here they have these figures they call "Homies", little stereotyped Hispanics that are actually pretty common here in Fresno. They're more of 1/32nd scale but the guys I raced with in that larger scale had a lot of them all gathered in one corner. Drinking beer, fighting and in one instance....well let's just say that corner was out of the direct sight of the kids. I looked for them in a small scale but couldn't find them for my shop. 

As far as Carl Cornholio is concerned, he is now filing a harassment suit against my shop saying he was put on painting the lines on the parking lot was a punishment. My lawyers tell me to put him back on shop duty as soon as the spaces are marked.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pete McKay said:


> Out here they have these figures they call "Homies", little stereotyped Hispanics that are actually pretty common here in Fresno. They're more of 1/32nd scale but the guys I raced with in that larger scale had a lot of them all gathered in one corner. Drinking beer, fighting and in one instance....well let's just say that corner was out of the direct sight of the kids. I looked for them in a small scale but couldn't find them for my shop.


I'm pretty sure they come in smaller scales also... I bought a 1/64 diecast Cadillac that had a couple in the package. My kids have been playing with them so who knows where they actually are, but I'll see if I can get them to turn up and take a couple pics...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Front row, third from the right.
> 
> Dont ask dont tell.


 
Bill,
LMAO! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This thread reminded me of a video:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Love boat gone wrong????*

Thanks Russ!!! Now I'm gonna have bad dreams!!!


----------

